# knit preemie hats on circular needles



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

can anyone point me to knitting patterns for preemies using circular needles. that is all I knit with and most of the popular sites only knit hats flat. thanks


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> can anyone point me to knitting patterns for preemies using circular needles. that is all I knit with and most of the popular sites only knit hats flat. thanks


Here are about 200 premie hat patterns free on Ravelry, all made in the round. Some may specify double pointed needles but you can make them on circulars.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&pa=seamless%2Bin-the-round&pc=hat&sort=best&fit=preemie


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks already checked there but not preemie hats on circular needles.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

I have made many preemie hats using patterns by marianna mel, on ravelry. While her patterns are written to be knitted flat and them seamed, I have done them in the round, I just omit the first slipped stitch that would be used for seaming. Another group of patterns I have used is Preemie Hats by Carissa Browning, all written to be worked in the round. But my favorite little pattern is the Preemie Spiral Hat from woolwindings.blogspot.com. Have fun!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Preemie hats knitted flat are not acceptable to some groups, because they have a seam. I'm a volunteer for Touching Little Lives in Ohio. So we make them in the round. Most flat patterns can be converted to circular knitting. For larger projects, circular needles are easy to use, until/unless the circumference of the project gets too small, as in the case of a hat. I think the smallest circular needle length might be 12". If the circumference of the hat is much smaller than that, the stitches do not go around the needle. Knitted stitches stretch a little, but not very much. Then we do circular knitting on double points, because we can work with very few stitches on double points. 

There are techniques where people use two circular needles, or one long circular needle, and loop around the cable. There are instructions online for that. Probably some KP posters will suggest those methods.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Try allfreeknitting.com, PurlSoho.com and any simple hat knit flat can be knit in the round by eliminating 2 stitches used to seam the hat. Type into Google, preemie baby hats knit in the round to find more suggestions.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I do all my hats on circular needles but most of the patterns I find on the net for charity knitting are done knitted flat. I don't understand why they would not include in the round as they are much more comfortable for the wearer as they do not include a seam . especially when you are dealing with preemies. it just makes more sense to do them in the round.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I googled preemirjats and found several knit in the round. I use my 9 inch needles to knit them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I bought a pattern book from Knit Picks called Knits for everybody it has hats mitts socks and jumpers all from preemie to xxxl the little hats are done in the round


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

cbjllinda said:


> I do all my hats on circular needles but most of the patterns I find on the net for charity knitting are done knitted flat. I don't understand why they would not include in the round as they are much more comfortable for the wearer as they do not include a seam . especially when you are dealing with preemies. it just makes more sense to do them in the round.


Here is one, but you will find others, just if they are knitted on Double Pointed needles, just us circulars.

http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2009/06/just-my-size-baby-jiffy-knit-preemie.html

Here is another, this one I have made.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-baby-hat


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

I knit preemie hats with a 12 inch circular' going to two circulars when the decreases make the hat too small to fit around one circular. I cast on a multiple of 8 stitches (40, 48, 56, 64, 72, or 80). I work a knit 1, purl 1 rib for 6, 8, or 10 rounds. Then change to Stockinette stitch (knitting every round), for desired length 2 and a half to 3 and a half inchesapproximately, understanding it will take ten more rounds to finish decreases.

I start decreasing as follows:
Round 1: K6, k2tog, around
Round 2: Knit
Round 3: K5, &2tog, around
Round 4: Knit
Round 5: K4, k2tog, around
Round 6:Knit
Round 7: K3, k2tog, around
Round 8: K2, k2tog, around
Round 9: K1, k2tog, around
Round 10: K2tog around.
Clip yarn with tail for finishing, and run yarn through live stitches. Pull tight and weave in to inside of hat.

You can then adapt most any stitch or pattern to the basic hat pattern. I have made hundreds for our local hospital's NICU.

Hope this helps.
Lois (ljknits)


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Here are a few of the hats I recently knitted using this basic hat patternfrom earlier post.
Lois (ljknits)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

ljknits said:


> I knit preemie hats with a 12 inch circular' going to two circulars when the decreases make the hat too small to fit around one circular. I cast on a multiple of 8 stitches (40, 48, 56, 64, 72, or 80). I work a knit 1, purl 1 rib for 6, 8, or 10 rounds. Then change to Stockinette stitch (knitting every round), for desired length 2 and a half to 3 and a half inchesapproximately, understanding it will take ten more rounds to finish decreases.
> 
> I start decreasing as follows:
> Round 1: K6, k2tog, around
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have wanted an easy pattern to make some for our local hospital. :sm24:


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have wanted an easy pattern to make some for our local hospital. :sm24:


I'm glad to share the pattern. It is very rewarding to make these tiny hats. My contact at the hospital tells me the parents love picking out a hat for their preemie and sometimes that's the only bright spot in their day. Thank you for making hats to donate!


----------

